# Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hatte/hätte mitzukommen?



## scu

Hallo alle zusammen!
What is the difference between the following sentences?

1) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *hatte* mitzukommen?_
2) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *hätte* mitzukommen?
_
In my opinion only the first should be correct. I don't see any reason to use Konjunktiv II here. Could someone help me clarify this doubt?

Thank you


----------



## berndf

Both are possible and meaningful. 2) marks it as a vague and rather unlikely possibility.


----------



## Perseas

Can the use of "hätte" be also explained due to the reported speech? Ι know that in some instances, Konjunktiv II can be used instead of  Konjunktiv I. Thanks a lot.


----------



## berndf

That amounts to the same thing. Also in reported speech, the use of KII instead of KI marks the possibility as remote or doubtful.


----------



## JClaudeK

scu said:


> In my opinion only the first should be correct.





Perseas said:


> Can the use of "hätte" be also explained due to the reported speech?


Alles hängt vom ursprünglichen Satz (_direkte Rede_) ab:

 1) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt: "*Hast* Du Lust (,) mitzukommen?"
1a) Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt: "*Hattest* Du Lust, mitzukommen?"_
oder
_2) Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt: "*Hättest* Du Lust, mitzukommen?"
_
 Das müsste man erst einmal klären!


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Alles hängt vom ursprünglichen Satz (_direkte Rede_) ab:
> 
> 1) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt: "*Hast* Du Lust, mitzukommen?"
> 1a) Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt: "*Hattest* Du Lust, mitzukommen?"_
> oder
> _2) Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt: "*Hättest* Du Lust, mitzukommen?"_
> 
> Das müsste man zuerst einmal klären!


Alle Formen ("Hast/Hattest/Hättest") würde man im Konjunktiv II in "hätte" umsetzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre:

_Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte, mitzubekommen?_


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Alle Formen ("Hast/Hattest/Hättest") würde man im Konjunktiv II in "hätte" umsetzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre:


Nein. Nur KII in der direkten Rede ergibt auch KII in der indirekten oder der Sprecher markiert den wiedergegeben Satz als zweifelhaft. Am Ende kommt alles aus selbe hinaus:


berndf said:


> KII instead of KI marks the possibility as remote or doubtful.


Für die Bedeutung des zweiten Satzes ist es egal, ob er als indirekte Rede analysiert wird oder nicht.


----------



## Perseas

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Demiurg

Für mich klingt "hatte" hier seltsam.  Ich würde entweder "hätte"  oder "habe" verwenden.

1) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *hatte* mitzukommen? _
2) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *hätte* mitzukommen? _
3)_ Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *habe* mitzukommen? 
_
"habe" wäre in diesem Fall Indikativ Präsens.


----------



## scu

Unfortunately I'm not able to provide some more context, as the OP sentence is just the translation of a stand-alone sentence from an exercise on my German textbook containing a list of Italian sentences to be translated into German. My attempt was the sentence 1), whereas the solution of the exercise suggests the sentence number 2).

The translation of the original Italian sentence into English would be the following:

Italian: Perchè non mi hai chiesto se avevo voglia di venire? (This is the very original sentence I tried to translate into German)
English: Why didn't you ask me whether *I felt* like coming with you?
My attempt: _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hatte mitzukommen?_
Textbook solution: _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte mitzukommen? _

I chose to use the Präteritum "hatte" as the question (_*I felt* like coming with you_) refers to the past.

Under these conditions, could my translation be somehow acceptable and idiomatic? Namely, would a native speaker use it?


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Für mich klingt "hatte" hier seltsam. Ich würde entweder "hätte" oder "habe" verwenden.


Ich auch. Eigentlich ist "habe" hier die Standardlösung und "hätte" die Betonung des Unwahrscheinlichkeit.



scu said:


> Under these conditions, could my translation be somehow acceptable and idiomatic? Namely, would a native speaker use it?


I would never use "hatte" here. This does not sound idiomatic to me.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I would never use "hatte" here. This does not sound idiomatic to me.


Only if you are locked onto the reported speech interpretation. But it is my no means necessary to analyse the sentence this way.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> by no means necessary to analyse the sentence this way


Maybe not, but I would never phrase it this way myself and that was the question my quote replied to. It sounds unnatural to me to ask this question in this way, at least in the context I could imagine saying it: Being at least mildy disappointed of not having been invited. So it's not about my analysis, but about my synthesis.

However, I would probably ask:

_Und warum hast du mich eigentlich nicht gefragt, ob ich mitkommen möchte?_


----------



## berndf

OK, that's different for me. I could very well imagine saying both sentences. ... And I wouldn't think of either of them as reported speech.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Für mich klingt "hatte" hier seltsam.


Ergibt für mich auch nur wenig Sinn, außer mit dem Zusatz: "1) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich *überhaupt *Lust hatte mitzukommen? "_



Kajjo said:


> I would never use "hatte" here.
> _
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you are locked onto the reported speech interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _


In (formal)  reported speach, "hatte" is impossible***.  It has to be:
Er fragt(e) sie: "*Hattest* Du überhaupt Lust mitzukommen?" → Er fragt(e) sie, ob sie überhaupt Lust *gehabt habe* mitzukommen?"


> ***Cf.:
> Alle Vergangenheitsformen des Indikativs (Perfekt, Präteritum, Plusquamperfekt) werden in Konjunktiv I Vergangenheit umgewandelt.
> Beispiel: Präteritum
> direkte Rede: Thomas: „Bis dahin lebte ich in Norddeutschland.“
> indirekte Rede: Thomas sagt, er habe bis dahin in Norddeutschland gelebt.





berndf said:


> Nur KII in der direkten Rede ergibt auch KII in der indirekten oder der Sprecher markiert den wiedergegeben Satz als zweifelhaft.



What are you speaking of? Formal 'reported speach' or informal speach?




scu said:


> Textbook solution: _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte mitzukommen? _


This _is_ the good solution (in formal reported speech). See ↓
"haben"
As the "Indikativ Präsens" (ich habe) *=* "Konjunktiv I Präsens" (ich habe), you must use "Konjunktiv II Präteritum" (ich hätte)
Canoonet
_Im Prinzip steht die indirekte Rede im Konjunktiv I. 
Von dieser Grundregel wird unter anderem abgewichen
- wenn die Formen des Indikativs und des Konjunktivs I gleichlautend sind. In solchen Fällen wird der Konjunktiv II oder die würde-Form bevorzugt_


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Alle Formen ("Hast/Hattest/Hättest") würde man im Konjunktiv II in "hätte" umsetzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre:


Du hast die KI-Form 'habe' nicht in Betracht gezogen.



berndf said:


> And I wouldn't think of either of them as reported speech.


Do 'indirect interrogative' clauses not belong to  reported speech?


----------



## berndf

Of course you *can* interpret both sentences as reported speech. I just said *I* didn't when I read the OP.

In one point I have to revise my position: I said _hätte_ would in any interpretation signal doubtfulness. There it *one* interpretation where it doesn't, namely when the second sentence is understood as reported speech for _Hättest Du Lust mitzukommen?_ *and* where KII is assumed to be used in a direct question for politeness and not to mark doubtfulness.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Of course you *can* interpret both sentences as reported speech. I just said *I* didn't when I read the OP.


*I* can't imagine an "ob-sentence" beeing *not* reported speech (except 3. ↓ but that's not the case here).

canoonet


> 1) Ein ob-Satz entspricht oft einem indirekten Fragesatz, der in eine direkte Frage umgewandelt werden kann. Das Verb des Nebensatzes steht im Konjunktiv oder im Indikativ:
> _Sie fragt mich, ob ich kommen könne/kann.
> = Sie fragt mich: „Kannst du kommen?“_
> 2) Ein ob-Satz kann auch einer *indirekten Frage* entsprechen, die nicht unmittelbar in eine direkte Frage umgewandelt werden kann.
> _Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, ob sie an der Tagung teilnehmen.
> = Bitte teilen Sie uns die Antwort auf die Frage mit: „Nehmen Sie an der Tagung teil?“_
> 3) Ob-Sätze können auch bei Ausdrücken der Unsicherheit oder des Zweifels stehen. Das Verb des Nebensatzes steht im Indikativ:
> _Es ist unsicher, ob sie kommt.
> Er zweifelt, ob er sie einladen soll._


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *I* can't imagine an "ob-sentence" beeing *not* reported speech (except 3. ↓ but that's not the case here).


Maybe I would as well if I looked up the relevant information in Canoo each time I read a sentence in my mother tongue. But I am too lazy for that.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Maybe I would as well if I looked up the relevant information in Canoo each time I read a sentence in my mother tongue.


It's not for me I look it up  but for the people asking for help in this forum!
That's the way it works in the French forum: many "helpers" do not just assert "that's the way you have to do!/ that's the way it seems - to them - to be" but they give generally the references where the questioners can read more about the point. Any objections?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> It's not for me I look it up  but for the people asking for help in this forum!
> That's the way it works in the French forum: many "helpers" do not just assert "that's the way you have to do!/ that's the way it seems - to them - to be" but they give generally the references where the questioners can read more about the point. Any objections?


I was responding to your saying "*I* can't imagine..." followed by the quotation, which sounds as if the quotation made you (as a native speaker) arrive at that conclusion and that sounded slightly strange to me. Again, I don't doubt with versions of the sentence *can* be analysed as "indirekte Fragesätze"; I just said *I* didn't do that. 

Anyhow, even if you analyse it as "indirekte Frage", both Indikativ and Konjunktiv are possible and Canoo (in the very passage you quoted) agrees.


----------



## Perseas

scu said:


> The translation of the original Italian sentence into English would be the following:
> 
> Italian: Perchè non mi hai chiesto se avevo voglia di venire? (This is the very original sentence I tried to translate into German)
> English: Why didn't you ask me whether *I felt* like coming with you?
> My attempt: _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hatte mitzukommen?_
> Textbook solution: _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte mitzukommen? _
> 
> I chose to use the Präteritum "hatte" as the question (_*I felt* like coming with you_) refers to the past.
> 
> Under these conditions, could my translation be somehow acceptable and idiomatic? Namely, would a native speaker use it?


With reference to scu's post, there is something noteworthy about the tense of the verb of the sub-clause different languages use. And I guess scu's question had to do with this difference.
-Italian uses the past ("avevo", if I am not mistaken).
-English uses also the past ("felt").
-German uses Konjunktiv II or the present, or at least they are the most idiomatic ways:


Demiurg said:


> 1) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *hatte* mitzukommen? _
> 2) _Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *hätte* mitzukommen? _
> 3)_ Wieso hast du mich nicht gefragt, ob ich Lust *habe* mitzukommen? _


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I was responding to your saying "*I* can't imagine..." followed by the quotation


Ich habe mir nun mal angewöhnt, meine Behauptungen (besonders wenn ich jemandem widerspreche) durch eindeutige Belege zu untermauern.


----------

